# "<" oder ">" im character mit sax



## Gast (13. Okt 2005)

hey folgende frage:

in meiner XML datei befindet sich dieses (oder eben ein ähnliches) TAG:

<Farbe>blau und gelb => grün</Farbe>

geht es das ich diese klammer ">" im TAG zum character hinzufügen ohne dass sax darauf reagiert wie als würde
ein neues Tag beginnen?

der String wäre dann:"blau und gelb => grün" und nicht "blau und gelb ="


----------



## Roar (13. Okt 2005)

geht nicht, der parser wird dir nen error schmeißen, benutze & gt;[edit: huch, das forum frisst die ja echt auf ]


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Okt 2005)

CDATA oder mit &amp;


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (13. Okt 2005)

argh..

& g t ; bzw.  & l t ;

zusammenschreiben natürlich, das forum frisst mir aber die zeichen wenn ichs zusammenschreib


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Okt 2005)

meinst du &gt; oder &lt; oder &amp;


----------

